# European breakdown cover



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

I have had enough of the Caravan Clubs high prices for European breakdown cover. i.e. £215 for eight weeks travel and the same again later in the year for another eight weeks.

Looking around I saw Britania Rescue will offer a 12 months European breakdown policy which includes recovery to UK with a driver if needed, also personal covder to include my car in the UK,,, all for £168.00. Seems brilliant value to me.

Anyone any thoughts or recommendations?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Ours is included in MH insurance Towergate Bakers scheme run thro Norwich Union.
£350 pa. 

Dave p


----------



## spire2003 (Dec 21, 2008)

If you go on www.quotelinedirect.co.uk they do breakdown cover including europe for £59. That is using Brittania Rescue. Just check the small print as there are a few restrictions regarding M/H size, but as mine are within their restrictions it was no problem to me.


----------



## orleander (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi

Try http://www.onlinetravelcover.com.

There cover is with Green Flag.

Bob


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

Or you could look at the German ADAC. A search should show quite a lot of info on this forum about them.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I agree about the price of cover from the Caravan Club. I know that they often post rave revues from people who have used Red Penant or whatever it is called but my normal cover which I have used in the past for a fraction of the cost has been very good. I imagine that whoever you are with (except ADAC) will be sending out the same AIT breakdown services.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Agree ADAC, 79 euros covers all vehicles (up to 10mtres long and 7.5 tonnes) registered in my name throughout Europe (inc UK) 365 days of year regardless of who is driving them. Also included is 90 days medical travel insurance.

Dick


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

*breakdown cover*

We have just insured our motorhome, to include full European breakdown cover,with Saga. We have paid just a little more than you did for just the 8 weeks breakdown. Of course you must be over 50 to enjoy this privilege!


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

iandsm said:


> I have had enough of the Caravan Clubs high prices for European breakdown cover. i.e. £215 for eight weeks travel and the same again later in the year for another eight weeks.
> 
> Looking around I saw Britania Rescue will offer a 12 months European breakdown policy which includes recovery to UK with a driver if needed, also personal covder to include my car in the UK,,, all for £168.00. Seems brilliant value to me.
> 
> Anyone any thoughts or recommendations?


That's the one I use, sorry pay for. Not been used abroad yet. Covers M/Hs up to 8 metres.


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

*european breakdown info*

Hi, I have always used Euro assist and have used it severall times over the years, quick response and sorted, thats all i can help with good luck.harvey


----------

